# Your neighbors know it is November 1st when . . .



## sbbbugsy (Sep 24, 2005)

Your neighbors know it is November 1st when . . .

You ask to borrow their trailer to go shopping at the Spirit Clearance sale.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Jul 27, 2006)

There is candy strewn all over the street, left by TOTs who ran from your house screaming.


----------



## frightmaster (Jun 8, 2004)

When I tell them I am ready for next year.


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

When they ask, "What happened tp the Graveyard?"


----------



## Dark Gardener (Mar 10, 2005)

You can be seen through the brightly lit windows of your home, at 4 am, wearing your lucky forum t-shirt, stretching, jogging in place, gulping down coffee, checking your watch, the computer displaying the latest traffic reports, checkbook in your shirt pocket, hunched over the kitchen table, scanning the newspaper open to the shopping pages...

Post halloween sales...oh yeah baby!!!


----------



## Shadojack (Sep 7, 2003)

You get your anit-depressant medication refilled for a year.


----------



## frizzen (Sep 9, 2004)

- When they find you laying on your front lawn amid dropped candy and your props sobbing uncontrollably.

- When you keep looking up at the sky and screaming "Why god, why??? I can't make it another 364!!!"

- When you're not home, but in a tent setup in the parking lot of a holloween store. And you've gotten all your family members to go to camp out at other halloween stores.


----------



## Halloweenville (Oct 9, 2004)

-When the curse on your haunted home and yard has been mysteriously lifted and your house actually looks like the others in the neighborhood.

-When you talk their ears off telling them about all the plans you have for next year!


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

When they hear the whirring, banging, whizzing, and rattling sounds coming from my garage as I work on next years props!


----------



## 13thHour (Aug 26, 2006)

when kids walking home from school say to there unlucky friends who didnt get to see it say "it was right here!!" ya sure it was.....


----------



## deveds2 (Nov 3, 2006)

I think about that scene in Nightmare Before Christmas where the mayor is knocking on Jack's door to "go over the plans for next year's halloween"...

That is so me.


----------



## AliveNBuried (Aug 23, 2004)

You're hastily constructing a make-shift shed because you miscalculated the amount of storage you would need for your newest props.


----------



## noahbody (Sep 20, 2003)

The props are now in the backyard!


----------



## deveds2 (Nov 3, 2006)

They refer to your garage as "the lab"...


----------



## gravedigger greg (Oct 25, 2006)

You wake up in the morning on the couch and then remember your bedroom looks like...


----------



## deveds2 (Nov 3, 2006)

gravedigger greg, that is hilarious. My house looks just like that around Halloween.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

From that picture now the whole world knows that you are a "Has Bin".
(And many of them are Orange!) hahahah!


----------



## halloweengoddessrn (Nov 18, 2006)

hey- my house looks like that right now!


----------



## Nyxy (Sep 17, 2005)

My neurotic ghetto neighbors know its Nov. 1st when their customers come to their front door with out wet pants from setting off the (motion sensor) pop up screamer...


----------



## divinedragon7 (Jul 20, 2009)

when its just another three weeks until its safe for them to walk by your house again


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

you already started putting the new decorations up (hehe busted lol )


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

when you are back on the computer looking for the next best idea to plan the Halloween party, the decorations, the crafts, the food and costumes.


----------

